# Cam adjustments?



## HogginHank (Nov 20, 2007)

disregard. I found out that the factory setting of B-2 is 29" draw.
The c-3 is 28.5" and the A-1 is 29.5" :thumb: I guess I should have googled it before I posted...Hank


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You can get 1/4 inch adjustments with that cam as well by only moving one side and say use B-3. Remember when you change these posts on the cam that you must retune the bow because the nocking point will usually move up or down a little.


----------



## HogginHank (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the info..


----------

